# Assistance finding and replacing the carb



## Shishka (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello,

I am having the same problem as seen in the following thread. Gas is just about pouring from the carb area, and it squirts out when I press the primer.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/41881-carbuerator-problem.html

The snowblower is an MTD 315-611D000. 
The Engine is a Tecumseh HSSK50 67324N (D)

I have not had much luck trying to find the correct parts myself. I'm guessing at the very least I need to replace the carb, can anyone help me find the correct one for this model? Any other suggestions on what I should replace welcome. Thank you!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Here is a link to the carb 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tecumseh-M...638147&hash=item1c4cd4de8a:g:AM0AAOSwAL9UkFAF

and a link that is great to get the part numbers for the engine, They sell the parts also but many times ebay has them cheaper.
https://www.partstree.com/parts/tec...-4-cycle-horizontal-engine/engine-parts-list/


----------

